# Mouse Mod Bluv1



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Well i have risen from the dead ( not really just didnt look on the forums much) but during the summer i had to much stuff todo and now im back. I found an old emachines mouse in my parents computer desk ( hehe just took it) and i started dremeling and ripping apart.

Parts + tools:
Dremel,sandpaper,black gloss spray paint,blue led,aluminum mesh(homedepot),soldering iron and lots of superglue because superglue is your friend

After taking off the shell i ripped out the interior parts.
















shell and after shell is off








interior mouse wheel and cables i removed the rubber to make it clear








the main controller board with movement sensors








board from bottom








shell after dremeling support brackes to make room for fan that was never added








shell after paint,dremeling and mesh insert








close up of the mesh








after soldering the LED to the power and putting all back together








and the glow shot

hope you like it, this is very cool looking for even an older mouse. i couldnt add the fan because there wasnt enough room because it was a ball mouse. and there was absolutely no preplanning really made 

-fraggs

PS:some case mods were made by me in the last couple months and i will post them up in the next week w/ pictures. including a winebottle case mod, mesh window mod, air ducting mod and 60mm to 120mm cardboard adapter mod


----------



## oohms (Aug 14, 2005)

Woah that looks cool... i like when people mod things apart from just the case :heartlove


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

haha thx im attempting a casing for a keyboard so it matches the winebottle case in wood. we will see how that turns out.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I wish the last picture was a little brighter so I could see that thing gloooooow. Awesome mod work!


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

ill see if i can turn up the brightness . my cam failed and the focus died so its blurry 

sry bout that


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

No need to apologize, things like that happen! I just want to see this guy in action is all.

I still need to take some pictures of my rig...


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

very nice mod. could you mod my mouse lol :grin:

w00t 400 posts!! 100 from tech


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

sure ill mod ur mouse ... lol ima attempt a mouse mod with a fan inside. this will go into a microsoft intelli 1.1 optical mouse

im sure that will turn out good


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

kool. how did you get the led inside? i would like to put a fan ou my mouse, with like a seitch on the outside that would trun the fan on or off. how would i get power to that?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If it's USB you can tap into that. it provides a modest amount of juice which is enough for a fan. Just might be hard to get one small enough. I personally wouldn't want a fan in mine because it'd suck dust through it and muck up the optical components.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

ps2 i think is 5v or something and the usb can power 12v so thats definatly enough juice to run the fan. if you have smaller LED's make sure u solder in some resistors to reduce the juice that gets to them otherwise the LED's will juet burn out. 

switch wise u just solder in a tiny (button maybe ?) and dremel a whole in the shell. the switch goes in between the power so here is a little diagram 

negativeline---/switch/----negative-----FAN++++++positive+++++++positiveline

or you could put the switch in between the positive line if you need help msg me on aim


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What about something like a variable resistor blister button relay? Press it and it stays on. Press again and it's off.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i found a small enough fan, and it works on this old piece of crap mouse(not my main one). it came with my old vga =).i like the paintjob, so i wont change that. ill prolly use my mouse on usb. it is either


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

well the variable resistor would work but they are hard to come around in the normal household. 

and also if you find a usb cable you can rewire the PS2 to a usb ... sooo yeah  if you need help on that u kno where to find me


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

thanks, but the 510 is either usb or ps2. that is really helpful


----------

